# Paph lowii aureum?



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2008)

anyone know if this is available anywhere? i remember the picture from Cribb's book (oh, and right here...). i thought it was the alba form at first but it ain't...
found an old thread from some other orchid board talking about how they're up to 12K. i want seedlings....


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2008)

First place I'd check is Orchid Inn, Sam has albino/alba forms of quite a few species, not sure if lowii was one of them.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2008)

yeh, he's got the alba but i want the aureum!
(check out the difference between the link i posted at dr tanaka's and this one at fox valley here)


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2008)

He might know where you could get an aureum.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2008)

ahhhh....
thanks!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

Good luck finding it... I hope you do...


----------



## Hien (Nov 9, 2008)

According to this book Tropical Slipper Orchids @ page 178, Orchid inn's "ALBINO BEAUTY" is lowii aureum

http://books.google.com/books?id=GB...X&oi=book_result&resnum=8&ct=result#PPA178,M1


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice link, thanx. I think I will try to get the book.


----------



## ORG (Nov 11, 2008)

Eric you find it also in my book about the albine forms of the genus

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup, pg. 127-128 in Olaf's book. B - check it out tonight...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2008)

the picture from the first link in this thread on the japanese website has been severely color-edited or incorrectly reproduced, I would be surprised if the actual flower looked anything like that color


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 12, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> the picture from the first link in this thread on the japanese website has been severely color-edited or incorrectly reproduced, I would be surprised if the actual flower looked anything like that color


That's a cropped version of the one in Cribb's book. The colors appear to be true.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't really mean that the color was changed from the first original photograph, but that they color balance is not natural. I really doubt that the colors shown in that image even if it's the same as in the book, truly represent the colors of the flower and it's surroundings. Not necessarily meaning that somebody changed colors on purpose, but when a slide gets scanned and then an image is inked and pressed, it doesn't necessarily look what the original is, especially if the photos do get over-saturated a bit to make images pop more to get more book sales. Look at lots of color orchid catalogs, the colors have been extremely over-saturated and over-tinted in the color direction the vendor wants you to see... if somone was trying to sell you a 'new' blue phal then often the color of that picture is leaning heavily more blue than is natural. Also can be from aging of the dyes on the printed page, or just a bad color reproduction from the dyes by the printer.


----------

